# The story why i use brooders now



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I am new to brooder but there is reason we switched from heat lamps for my chicks. Ok i going to tell you a bad story. So i had like a week old chick in my house. I was home alone in my room with a dog in the kitchen with my chicks.our heat lamt was hanging on a latter. I don't know what happened whale i was in my room. But when my dad came home he asked why the house was smoking. Well i told him i don't know. Then he ran over to the chick bin look in and quickly unplugged the heat lamp. Then picked up the bin and ran throughing chicks out cuz the bin was catching on fire with the chicks in it. Only one of my chicks got burnt but she is ok.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh wow, they are all ok right? How long ago did this happen?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh wow, they are all ok right? How long ago did this happen?


They all fine and this happened a couple months ago they all happy outside in the pen with my 5 adults


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> They all fine and this happened a couple months ago they all happy outside in the pen with my 5 adults


Oh, that's a relief!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh, that's a relief!


My chick who got burnt is a amazing barrie named rush


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is exactly why I try to get people not to use true heat lamps. You can use a 65 watt red incandescent bulb and get the same warmth without the fire danger.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

By the way he is a pic of rush.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> My chick who got burnt is a amazing barrie named rush


Wow, nice name.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, nice name.


Thanks she is so sweet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Thanks she is so sweet


I bet!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I am new to brooder but there is reason we switched from heat lamps for my chicks. Ok i going to tell you a bad story. So i had like a week old chick in my house. I was home alone in my room with a dog in the kitchen with my chicks.our heat lamt was hanging on a latter. I don't know what happened whale i was in my room. But when my dad came home he asked why the house was smoking. Well i told him i don't know. Then he ran over to the chick bin look in and quickly unplugged the heat lamp. Then picked up the bin and ran throughing chicks out cuz the bin was catching on fire with the chicks in it. Only one of my chicks got burnt but she is ok.


Oh dear…


----------

